# Castle RDA by Hotcig (Next #1 Single Coil RDA?)



## daniel craig

Whilst browsing the @Sir Vape Website I came across a really nice single coil RDA called the Castle RDA By Hotcig. For those of you who don't know, Hotcig are the manufacturers for the very popular RSQ Squonkers and the R150 mods. This company is known to produce some of the nicest gear and this is 22mm RDA is definitely a step in the right direction for them. The Castle RDA does look like it could be the next high rated single coil RDA about to hit the market by storm (Much like the Oumier Wasp Nano RDA)! 



I haven't seen any YouTube reviews on it but I did hear from @BigGuy that this RDA is insanely good for flavor! Going by its compact design, you can tell that this RDA was designed for producing excellent flavour rather than massive clouds. 

Here are the specs for this little monster:

22mm Diameter
Cap in Steel and Cap in Transparent Ultem (included in the package)
Single coil RDA
Large well for liquid
Atomizer by Flavor Chasing
Includes Standard Pin and Bottom Feeding Pin 
What you get in the box:

1 x Castle RDA
1 x Steel Cap
1 x Cap In matte white Ultem
1 x Standard pins
1 x BF Pin
1 x Spare parts bag




As you can see, this RDA has a really nice dome shape which is an indicator that it will be capable of producing excellent flavour. Hotcig also decided to include an extra Matte White/Transparent Ultem cap for those who prefer ultem. The deck on this RDA kind of reminds me of the Haku Phenom RDA which should make it quite easy to build on. 

I don't have one as yet, but I should probably get one very soon 

The best part of this RDA is it's PRICE! The guys at @Sir Vape are extremely fast to bring in the newest gear and I believe that they are probably one of the very first vendors, not only in SA, but worldwide to have this in-stock already. It's marked at R395 which is very affordable and well priced considering what you get. 

_PS: I will add more pics soon_

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

I think this is definitely going to be a hit. I placed my order yesterday. I am definitely going to do a comparison between, the Flave,Haku and Hadaly, all single coil RDA's.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

daniel craig said:


> Whilst browsing the @Sir Vape Website I came across a really nice single coil RDA called the Castle RDA By Hotcig. For those of you who don't know, Hotcig are the manufacturers for the very popular RSQ Squonkers and the R150 mods. This company is known to produce some of the nicest gear and this is 22mm RDA is definitely a step in the right direction for them. The Castle RDA does look like it could be the next high rated single coil RDA about to hit the market by storm (Much like the Oumier Wasp Nano RDA)!
> 
> View attachment 122611
> 
> I haven't seen any YouTube reviews on it but I did hear from @BigGuy that this RDA is insanely good for flavor! Going by its compact design, you can tell that this RDA was designed for producing excellent flavour rather than massive clouds.
> 
> Here are the specs for this little monster:
> 
> 22mm Diameter
> Cap in Steel and Cap in Transparent Ultem (included in the package)
> Single coil RDA
> Large well for liquid
> Atomizer by Flavor Chasing
> Includes Standard Pin and Bottom Feeding Pin
> What you get in the box:
> 
> 1 x Castle RDA
> 1 x Steel Cap
> 1 x Cap In matte white Ultem
> 1 x Standard pins
> 1 x BF Pin
> 1 x Spare parts bag
> 
> View attachment 122612
> 
> 
> As you can see, this RDA has a really nice dome shape which is an indicator that it will be capable of producing excellent flavour. Hotcig also decided to include an extra Matte White/Transparent Ultem cap for those who prefer ultem. The deck on this RDA kind of reminds me of the Haku Phenom RDA which should make it quite easy to build on.
> 
> I don't have one as yet, but I should probably get one very soon
> 
> The best part of this RDA is it's PRICE! The guys at @Sir Vape are extremely fast to bring in the newest gear and I believe that they are probably one of the very first vendors, not only in SA, but worldwide to have this in-stock already. It's marked at R395 which is very affordable and well priced considering what you get.
> 
> _PS: I will add more pics soon_


This grabbed my attention as well. Looks nice to build on and a 22mm RDA is going to be flavour city. 

I asked Craig about it the other day and he said “think wasp flavour, but X5!!”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Petrus said:


> I think this is definitely going to be a hit. I placed my order yesterday. I am definitely going to do a comparison between, the Flave,Haku and Hadaly, all single coil RDA's.


Keen to know your thoughts @Petrus. 

Was looking at a hadaly but I had to decide which child to sell to get one. This looks on point for the price

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

Paul33 said:


> Keen to know your thoughts @Petrus.
> 
> Was looking at a hadaly but I had to decide which child to sell to get one. This looks on point for the price


@Paul33 , I will definitely do a mini review. I squonk 90% off the time, always looking for a good BF atty. Well to be quite honest, I ordered two, I know my luck if it is good there will be no stock for a second order

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

And the post screws, immediately got my attention. No more stripping of L&Q's

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

@Petrus
Thanks for offering a mini review.
I have two RDA's that have misaligned airflow similar to the castle and in both cases the flavour was lacking. Also do not like the insulated post that has the gaps for juice to get stuck and another route for airflow to travel which could lead to a feeling of unbalanced flow. On the upside this could lead to a topcap not heating up that quick.
Hope i am wrong but very very happy that i bought the Nudge instead of this.


----------



## Paul33

Petrus said:


> @Paul33 , I will definitely do a mini review. I squonk 90% off the time, always looking for a good BF atty. Well to be quite honest, I ordered two, I know my luck if it is good there will be no stock for a second order


So I know who to bug when there’s no stock left @Petrus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> @Paul33 , I will definitely do a mini review. I squonk 90% off the time, always looking for a good BF atty. Well to be quite honest, I ordered two, I know my luck if it is good there will be no stock for a second order



Looking forward to hearing your findings @Petrus 
If this has good flavour then at the price its going to be a winner

Please in your feedback can you also tell us how the airflow compares to the others that we may know. For me knowing how tight or loose the airflow is makes a difference.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy

@Petrus Top cap can get a bit warm but then i have a 5 core alien in there and airflow is spot on for me. But let me hear your thoughts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig

Petrus said:


> I think this is definitely going to be a hit. I placed my order yesterday. I am definitely going to do a comparison between, the Flave,Haku and Hadaly, all single coil RDA's.


I believe it will be a massive hit! I've seen only 1 user review on an international forum and according to that forum member, this RDA is excellent.

I look forward to hearing your thoughts on it and how it compares to those 3 RDA's you mention.


----------



## daniel craig

Here are more pics of how it looks on the mods. I couldn't find much pictures of it online as yet. 

Hotcig RSQ x Castle RDA

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Looks like a haku deck just be branded with the smallest of differences...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig

Christos said:


> Looks like a haku deck just be branded with the smallest of differences...


Very true. Much like the Haku Cruiser and the Poseidon III. If I'm not mistaken, the Poseidon was released first and the Haku was a spin-off according to Jai Haze. I hoping this Castle will be excellent. @Petrus has the perfect trio to compare it to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

daniel craig said:


> Here are more pics of how it looks on the mods. I couldn't find much pictures of it online as yet.
> 
> Hotcig RSQ x Castle RDA


That looks really decent as a combo. 

I’m in I reckon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Not to distract from its flavour potential, looks like a winner . . . but am I the only one who thinks that top cap is visually . .
. unappealing? Eish

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## daniel craig

Scissorhands said:


> Not to distract from its flavour potential, looks like a winner . . . but am I the only one who thinks that top cap is visually . .
> . unappealing? Eish


You are not alone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff

No hype in this thread. Nope, not at all

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

I really love my hady, but its like a nervous chiwawa sometimes. Just press the bottle a bit too hard and it wets the place.

If this one skuonks better I'm getting one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Adephi said:


> I really love my hady, but its like a nervous chiwawa sometimes. Just press the bottle a bit too hard and it wets the place.
> 
> If this one skuonks better I'm getting one.


The airholes are a lot bigger than a hadaly.... think of a small tap compared to a fire hose .


Just saying

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Despite the funny looks... and to me it looks like an upside down chamber pot... this is nice little RDA... easy to build and wick... I should have tested it with my staple juice Red Pill but I got a parcel from TKO and while the juices are nice they are not really a profile I like... and then I tried the Lime Milk... really nice juice and I know my mate in PTA (one of my converts) will go berserk when he tastes this!

Actually the funny looks of the RDA is actually part of its appeal! 

I find it hard to differentiate between all these new RDA's and they all seem ok to me... maybe when the new Replay option comes to the DNA75C I will get a new lease on life with RDA's and Squonking...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Thx uncle @Rob Fisher was contemplating getting one but I think I'll get the Flave 22mm instead , this one is fugly yoh!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Just from an aesthetic point of view I don't think this will lure me away from my WASP and Tobinio. However good it may be I would not be able to look at and live with it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Huffapuff

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Just from an aesthetic point of view I don't think this will lure me away from my WASP and Tobinio. However good it may be I would not be able to look at and live with it.


The wasp ain't exactly a looker! But a lot of these single coil RDAs offer pretty much the same thing and deliver similar results. I guess one could then buy for aesthetics knowing they're all gonna give great flavour.

I'm still waiting for the next innovation that truly shakes things up, kinda like what the Hadaly did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Just from an aesthetic point of view I don't think this will lure me away from my WASP and Tobinio. However good it may be I would not be able to look at and live with it.



How does one het hold of just the Tobinho ? See locally only sell them with the Wismec BF mod ?


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Daniel said:


> How does one het hold of just the Tobinho ? See locally only sell them with the Wismec BF mod ?



I am not sure exactly, I bought the Luxotic BF Box with it.


----------



## Paul33

For fear of a public flogging I quite like the look of it. 

It’s different which is cool

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## veecee

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 122932
> View attachment 122933
> View attachment 122934
> View attachment 122935
> View attachment 122936
> View attachment 122937
> View attachment 122938
> View attachment 122939
> View attachment 122940
> View attachment 122941
> View attachment 122942
> View attachment 122943


Such a great looking mod. Not convinced on the looks of the castle, but I have a feeling it would look great on top of the aluminium coppervape squonk. Although it might be too shiny?

If it produces flavour, and is easy to build, and doesnt break the bank, then do looks matter that much?

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

veecee said:


> Such a great looking mod. Not convinced on the looks of the castle, but I have a feeling it would look great on top of the aluminium coppervape squonk. Although it might be too shiny?
> 
> If it produces flavour, and is easy to build, and doesnt break the bank, then do looks matter that much?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


Agree.

If it looks stupid but it works, it's not stupid.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

Hi Guys. 

As promised my thoughts on The Castle Rda:
First off it kinda remind me of that little salt and pepper thingies my grandparents used in their kitchen. So for looks 4/10

Wire and wick: I used a 0.20ohm fused clapton, for those 12mg nicotine to do their work @Silver @Andre . It was a walk in the park to do the coiling and wicking . The post screws is so so lekker to work with. My 3mm coil fits very comfortable .So for this 10/10

Flavour :Spot on. No more comment, airflow etc. Very very good 10/10
Squonking pin: The squonking pin is fitted , I like it no fiddling and from the start it sits flush on my mod. It drains perfectly. So for this 10/10

Price :A steal 10/10

So except for the looks for those who can't afford authentic atty's like the Hadaly ,Flave 22, Haku don't waste your time, hit the stores.

Will I sell my backup ? Nope.

So except for the looks, this is one of my best RDA's U bought this year.

Happy vaping guys.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Petrus
Great to hear

Appreciate the weiteup and the pictures
Sounds like a winner


----------



## BigGuy

@Petrus great review, thanks for trusting me i am glad you like it.


----------



## Paul33

BigGuy said:


> @Petrus great review, thanks for trusting me i am glad you like it.


I'm just waiting for the salary people to do their thing and i'll be grabbing one, it looks like a winner to me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ugi

Damn those "salary people".......  lol


----------



## Sir Vape

Petrus said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> As promised my thoughts on The Castle Rda:
> First off it kinda remind me of that little salt and pepper thingies my grandparents used in their kitchen. So for looks 4/10
> 
> Wire and wick: I used a 0.20ohm fused clapton, for those 12mg nicotine to do their work @Silver @Andre . It was a walk in the park to do the coiling and wicking . The post screws is so so lekker to work with. My 3mm coil fits very comfortable .So for this 10/10
> 
> Flavour :Spot on. No more comment, airflow etc. Very very good 10/10
> Squonking pin: The squonking pin is fitted , I like it no fiddling and from the start it sits flush on my mod. It drains perfectly. So for this 10/10
> 
> Price :A steal 10/10
> 
> So except for the looks for those who can't afford authentic atty's like the Hadaly ,Flave 22, Haku don't waste your time, hit the stores.
> 
> Will I sell my backup ? Nope.
> 
> So except for the looks, this is one of my best RDA's U bought this year.
> 
> Happy vaping guys.
> View attachment 123142
> View attachment 123143
> View attachment 123144
> View attachment 123145



Oh damn look at that bottle of Select Reserve

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## veecee

Thx @Petrus for the review!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul33

Ugi said:


> Damn those "salary people".......  lol


I know right, abuse of power if I've ever seen it!


----------



## Amir

Personally I like the off the cuff approach to the looks of this RDA. It's different, which makes it innovative and unique. A bold statement in a world where every single next best thing resembles the hadaly but a little bit different. I also think that this RDA would look the part on a more rounded mod instead of a square-ish one... For instance on a Limelight freehand vs a bolt

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Paul33 said:


> Keen to know your thoughts @Petrus.
> 
> Was looking at a hadaly but I had to decide which child to sell to get one. This looks on point for the price



Sell the middle one... It sets a good example for the others and they're the most troublesome ones anyway

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir

KZOR said:


> @Petrus
> Thanks for offering a mini review.
> I have two RDA's that have misaligned airflow similar to the castle and in both cases the flavour was lacking. Also do not like the insulated post that has the gaps for juice to get stuck and another route for airflow to travel which could lead to a feeling of unbalanced flow. On the upside this could lead to a topcap not heating up that quick.
> Hope i am wrong but very very happy that i bought the Nudge instead of this.



How's the Nudge treating you thus far? I've ordered one purely for the standard 810 on a 22mm RDA but subsequently heard great things about the little bugger

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Crockett

I built this with the coil included in the package, and I have to say that I'm getting absolutely outstanding flavour from it. I even found that with the right drip tip, it can look pretty decent.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Clouds4Days

Crockett said:


> I built this with the coil included in the package, and I have to say that I'm getting absolutely outstanding flavour from it. I even found that with the right drip tip, it can look pretty decent.
> 
> View attachment 123343




I know this is gonna probably land me in another thread but @Crockett that is some beautiful looking wood.

What Mod is that @Crockett ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Crockett

Clouds4Days said:


> I know this is gonna probably land me in another thread but @Crockett that is some beautiful looking wood.
> 
> What Mod is that @Crockett ?


Hey @Clouds4Days  It's a Yumita from GProv in Greece. I'm not sure what the wood is though - walnut maybe?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Crockett said:


> Hey @Clouds4Days  It's a Yumita from GProv in Greece. I'm not sure what the wood is though - walnut maybe?



What oil do you use to keep her protected?


----------



## Crockett

Clouds4Days said:


> What oil do you use to keep her protected?


Nothing yet - I just got it yesterday, but I'll probably be a charlatan and use some Woodoc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

At the recommendation of @ET, my parcel of expensive AIO Ecos got supplemented with the Castle RDA. 

Coiled it with 6 wraps of SS fused Clapton wire on a 3mm mandrel, which gave me 0.33 ohms. Wicked with Jellyfish cotton - no cotton taste at all - winner. Adjusted the air slots to an airy MTL. Great flavour and throat hit, very smooth air flow. I like it, the looks too.

Don't you just love their one card user manual! Front and back pictured below.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Kalashnikov

I think it actually looks pretty nice. just dont like that drip tip design. Looks uncomfortable...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee

Andre said:


> At the recommendation of @ET, my parcel of expensive AIO Ecos got supplemented with the Castle RDA.
> 
> Coiled it with 6 wraps of SS fused Clapton wire on a 3mm mandrel, which gave me 0.33 ohms. Wicked with Jellyfish cotton - no cotton taste at all - winner. Adjusted the air slots to an airy MTL. Great flavour and throat hit, very smooth air flow. I like it, the looks too.
> 
> Don't you just love their one card user manual! Front and back pictured below.


Looks pretty good on that mod actually, which means it also might work on the aluminium coppervape bf im getting tomorrow!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Grabbed one today finally. 

Chucked in a bubble wrap fused clapton and after adding a wrap it settled on 0.42ohm. Firing nicely at 26w with some good flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Can not make up my mind on this one.

I like the deck and feedback but the looks... not sure if I like it for being eccentric or if its fugly. I have access to a lathe and know how to use it too, so maybe just straighten the base a bit to get rid of the bell like shape. If the walls are thick enough maybe straighten the whole thing out a bit.

I think the bell bottoms are the part that bugs me. The glass top looks pretty acceptable though.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33

Raindance said:


> Can not make up my mind on this one.
> 
> I like the deck and feedback but the looks... not sure if I like it for being eccentric or if its fugly. I have access to a lathe and know how to use it too, so maybe just straighten the base a bit to get rid of the bell like shape. If the walls are thick enough maybe straighten the whole thing out a bit.
> 
> I think the bell bottoms are the part that bugs me. The glass top looks pretty acceptable though.
> 
> Regards


I like it because it’s different. The deck is easy to build on and wick and the flavour is on point but the weird look is part of the appeal. 

I like different.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

DNA alien made little flavour bugger come alive

Reactions: Like 1


----------

